# All knitters should have this recipe



## jvallas

Frogmore Stew!

Not sure how it got its name, but it sounds good! http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1017498-frogmore-stew?em_pos=medium&emc=edit_ck_20160708&nl=cooking&nlid=4413061


----------



## cerys530

Yummm--Low Country Boil. That is good stuff!


----------



## jvallas

cerys530 said:


> Yummm--Low Country Boil. That is good stuff!


It definitely sounded yummy to me!


----------



## MzKnitCro

Looks delicious.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

My DD#1 & her DH fix this on occasion and I love it. Not gonna do it for myself but love when they do it. SOOOOO good. They add the potatoes, onions, etc, can't remember what else.


----------



## jvallas

Kansas g-ma said:


> My DD#1 & her DH fix this on occasion and I love it. Not gonna do it for myself but love when they do it. SOOOOO good. They add the potatoes, onions, etc, can't remember what else.


Yes, cooking for one (I do, too) wouldn't really warrant all this food. And I suspect freezing it wouldn't give you as good a dish as fresh.


----------



## Butterbeans

Frogmore is an area on St. Helena Island, SC just east of Beaufort. I think there was originally a plantation with that name. That is where the recipe is said to originate from. Yes, it is yummy!


----------



## jvallas

Butterbeans said:


> Frogmore is an area on St. Helena Island, SC just east of Beaufort. I think there was originally a plantation with that name. That is where the recipe is said to originate from. Yes, it is yummy!


Thanks for the interesting background info!


----------



## jvallas

For some reason, now I'm thinking of Frog Eye Salad. So now we have dinner and dessert!

http://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2014/05/moms-frog-eye-salad.html


----------



## clavettek

Yum


----------

